# IMR 700X for Pistol?



## JasonandMichelle (Apr 18, 2013)

All,

I recently had the opportunity to buy a bunch of IMR (Hi-Skor) 700X powder, and jumped at it. It was a good deal, and it'll keep me loading for a while.

Here's the Q: I know it is primarily a shotgun powder but I read a lot of places (including the Lee manual) that it can be used in both 9mm and .40S&W, which I load.

I'm hoping it'll load, as most of the shooting I do is target plinking at a range. I like to load Titegroup for my competition loads, but mainly because I'm more familiar with TG.

Does anyone here have experience with this powder in the calibers mentioned? Or other pistol calibers?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

No hands-on experience, but lot of load data in Hodgdon Load data website for 9mm, 40S&W and a lot of other handgun cals.


----------



## Bruce33 (May 10, 2013)

It's ok to use but just have to be careful cause there's only like .3 difference between min and max load For 9mm


----------



## JasonandMichelle (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

In my Lee manual, it calls out for 700X, but I was just curious if any has any experience. I loaded up three different loads this weekend (all fairly light): 2 in 9mm and 1 in .40S&W. I'll shoot all three later in the week.

If anyone has used this powder, fill me in!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I've used it in my .38 special and .32H&R mag. Decent loads and accuracy.


----------



## JasonandMichelle (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey all,

As an update: loaded it in my XDM.40 5.25" and loved it. Smooth, a bit smokey, but still accurate.

Loaded a light load in my Glock 34 and didn't build enough pressure to eject. If I up my load, I hope I like it as much as I did in .40!


----------



## Bruce33 (May 10, 2013)

How many grains and with which bullet did you think worked best?


----------



## JasonandMichelle (Apr 18, 2013)

Bruce33 said:


> How many grains and with which bullet did you think worked best?


I'll check my QC log when I get home, but I haven't had a strong enough 9mm load yet. My XDM40 5.25" loved the load I shot, but it was pretty light. I'll check and post.


----------



## Bruce33 (May 10, 2013)

I just loaded up a dozen 9mm using 3.9 grains of 700x with a 115 grain fmj. I haven't had a chance to try them out but will let you known how it goes.


----------



## JasonandMichelle (Apr 18, 2013)

Forgot to check yesterday. I've only had success with .40 because I too lightly loaded my 9mms. I'll tell you with 115gr RN Copper Plated, 3.5 was too light for a Glock 34. I reloaded at 3.9 (with someone's recommendation), and I think it should work fine.

I'll check my .40 loads later. Again, felt nice and smooth. I haven't chronoed it yet, but I assume I'm shooting slow. Felt awesome, though.


----------

